

Redundancy vs dependencies: which is worse? - Hexstream
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/redundancy-vs-dependencies-which-is-worse.html

======
Hexstream
I thought this was hilarous:

> No, seriously. Take command line parsing. You want common syntax for
> options, right? And you want some of them to accept values, right? And those
> values can be strings, and booleans, and integers, right? And integers can
> be decimal or hexadecimal, right? And they can be values of user-defined
> types, right? And they can have help strings, right? And you’d like to
> generate help screens from them, right? And GUIs with property pages? And
> read them from configuration files? And check the legality of flags or sets
> of flags, _right_?

> Sure. It’s not a big deal. Trivial, even. (If you’re smart, everything is
> trivial until you fail _completely_ due to exceeding complexity. And _admit_
> that you failed due to exceeding complexity. The former takes time to
> happen, the latter can never happen.)

